# Interessant distCC project voor nederlanders ...

## buZz.nl

http://freecode.eu.org/slut/about.php

ik heb hier nu dus al 3 bakken inhangen , en ben nog aan het kijken om de overige 3 er ook bij te krijgen  :Smile: 

----------

## balk

klinkt interessant! Maar hoe zit het met veiligheid?

pakketjes wegsturen en hopen dat er geen evil distccd ergens in het lijstje staat is niet niet het toppunt van veiligheid   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## buZz.nl

mja , het gaat inderdaad grotendeels op goed vertrouwen , en zowiezo weet ik ook nog niet van een distcc hoax / hack

----------

## balk

nou, op hoop van zegen dan maar  :Smile: 

Volgens mij heb ik het aan het werk!  :Smile: 

Alleen struikelt een emerge over die ene server met gcc 3.3, kleine hack van het slut script verholp dit

----------

## buZz.nl

eheh

jah , dat kan .. ik gebruik die 3.3 host ook niet op het moment

----------

## AlterEgo

Ik zie hiervan de zin niet in: distcc is alleen zinvol als je een enorme bandbreedte ter beschikking hebt >10 Megabit up en down, anders levert dit normaal gesproken echt geen snelheidswinst op ten opzichte van lokaal compilen.

----------

## balk

ik heb 100 mbit u/d (kutstudent  :Wink: ) en de anderen hier? 

Maar dan nog, volgens mij is het zelfs dan nuttig. Misschien dat er een paar slome verbindingen tussen zitten maar dat is niet zo'n ramp geloof ik. Ik heb 6 compiles draaien simultaan en in de queue zie ik 2 localhosts en 4 remote servers staan. COmpileren gaat **kuch**  dus 3 keer zo snel  :Razz: 

----------

## buZz.nl

distcc doet zo'n 15kb/s op zn top ong..

het zijn alleen maar textfiles (.c) die hij verstuurt naar een distcc host , en hij krijgt een nog kleinere binary terug (en evt wat warnings/errors)

veel bandbreedte is zeker geen vereistte , dat is wel een ander verhaal voor openMosix .. daarvoor heb je echt zoveel mogelijk bandbreedte nodig , des te meer des te beter , aangezien je daarbij hele processen (incl. memory space) naar andere bakken kan verplaatsen in realtime

- edit -

ik hoor net van een gebruiker met 256kbit upstream , dat als hij aan et compilen was (lokaal en over distcc) dat zn upstream dan zo erg werd gevuld met sourcefiles , dat hij zelf niet meer kon internetten (zonder vertraging)

----------

## buZz.nl

ow , over de bw .. ik zit hier ook op 100mbit , alle drie mn bakken eigen uplink  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blubber

mm, klinkt interessant, 'k heb hier ook 100mbit dus is het proberen waard  :Smile: . Maar ik it wel een beetje met de veiligheid, aangezien distcc gewoon plaintext gebruikt...

----------

## buZz.nl

bij mij zitten er meestal niet zoveel wachtwoorden in mn source verwoven..

ik weet niet hoe jij code  :Wink: 

----------

## balk

Wat gebeurt er als er een host in je lijstje staat die down is? Snelheidsverlies? Of is distcc slim genoeg om dat te ondervangen? Ik heb geen bergen ervaring met distcc.

Enne, kan er iemand al gebruik maken van mijn distccd? 145.etc.etc.etc

----------

## buZz.nl

distcc snapt het als hosts down zijn

en het script dat je hebt gedownload , past mooi in /etc/cron.hourly/ .. dat script houdt dan ook het lijstje van bruikbare hosts enigzins up2date

en over je host :

Not adding 145.94.90.120 (down)

----------

## buZz.nl

Adding 145.94.90.120 (i686/GNU/Linux, GCC 3.2.3, 2891.77 bogomips)

wel mooi nu :

MIPS: [Total 24883.45][Used 16096.33][Down 4795.99][Unused 3991.13]

----------

## blubber

Het gaat er niet om wat de source inhoud, het gaat er om dat distcc op geen enkele wijze aan beveiliging doet. Distcc wordt daar wel heel exploitbaar van.

----------

## buZz.nl

als je een exploit hebt , laat maar zien .. ik ben er nog niet 1 tegen gekomen

----------

## fca

Ik draai alleen GCC 3.3 op mijn computers hier, sorry.

Ik ben enigszins egoïstisch, ik weet het, maar voor 596.37 bogomips zet ik mijn computers niet open.

Misschien als er meer mensen op gcc 3.3 overstappen, maar nu zijn er gewoon te weinig mensen die gcc 3.3 draaien onder Gentoo om dit reëel voor mij te maken.

----------

## buZz.nl

er is net gisteravond 1123.94 bogomips aan gcc 3.3.1 bij gekomen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fca

 *buZz.nl wrote:*   

> er is net gisteravond 1123.94 bogomips aan gcc 3.3.1 bij gekomen 

 

Is dat wel compatible met gcc 3.3?

Sowieso misschien een idee om daarnaar te updaten voor mij.

Dan komen d'r zo'n 4000 Bogomips bij.

Maar kan nog wel even duren, want ik ga overmorgen op vakantie, en ik heb nog een hoop te regelen.

----------

## buZz.nl

geen idee precies 

ik gebruik zelf 3.2.3 en ik kan over distcc wel gebruik maken van 3.3 gccs , en dan linked et ook  :Wink: 

----------

## blubber

 *buZz.nl wrote:*   

> als je een exploit hebt , laat maar zien .. ik ben er nog niet 1 tegen gekomen

 

Het gaat er niet om wat jij al dan niet tegen gekomen bent, het gaat erom wat er mogelijk is...

----------

## buZz.nl

 *blubber wrote:*   

> Het gaat er niet om wat jij al dan niet tegen gekomen bent, het gaat erom wat er mogelijk is...

 

Dus jij gaat ook nooit met de trein , want het spoor zou wel eens kunnen branden , of je steekt nooit de weg over , want er zou wel eens een auto vol gas door rood kunnen rijden???

----------

## Azaghal

hmmm dit ziet er zeer interresant uit  :Smile: 

Maareh kun je het btw niet veiliger maken als je de distcc chroot ofzo?

enne, werkt 't achter 'n firewall (alleen uitgaande connecties)? En anders kan ik wel een port mapping open zetten, maar dat word dan niet een default port...

en wat als iemand nou een of ander programa gaat compilen waar gcc van crashed?

----------

## buZz.nl

 *Azaghal wrote:*   

> Maareh kun je het btw niet veiliger maken als je de distcc chroot ofzo?

 

dat zou kunnen .. als je even alles wat nodig is om succesvol dingen te compilen overgooit naar die chroot  :Wink: 

 *Azaghal wrote:*   

> enne, werkt 't achter 'n firewall (alleen uitgaande connecties)? En anders kan ik wel een port mapping open zetten, maar dat word dan niet een default port...

 

als gebruiker werkt dat (dus als je zelf dingen gaat compilen) , maar als je jouw cpu kracht ook aan andere beschikbaar wilt stellen , zijn er toch ingaande connecties nodig op de default port (3632 iirc)

 *Azaghal wrote:*   

> en wat als iemand nou een of ander programa gaat compilen waar gcc van crashed?

 

eh .. dan zegt distcc gewoon tegen de gebruiker dat het niet te compilen valt .. precies zoals gcc zou doen ..

----------

## Gruffi

Hallo,

Ik wil ook meehelpen maar ik laat mijn pc niet 24/24 aanstaan.  Verklooi ik dan niet iemand zijn emerge als ik mijn pc uitflikker  :Confused: 

Groetjes uit vlaanderen   :Very Happy: 

edit:

my $slut_min_mips = ***hoe kijk ik na wat ik hier moet zetten?***

my $slut_min_gcc =  ***gcc --version zegt 3.2.3, of laat ik 3.2 staan?***

my $slut_def_arch =  ***is dit mijn cpu? athlon-xp?***

my $slut_def_os =       'linux'

my $slut_max_ts =       3600

----------

## BlackB1rd

Als ik de distcc documentatie erop nasla, zie ik dat er mogelijkheden zijn tot het gebruik van ssh... Valt daar niet iets mee te doen? Overigens is de CPU overhead dan +-25% wat het gebruik ervan natuurlijk wel een stuk onaantrekkelijker maakt.

----------

## ralfie

Ik heb mezelf ook maar aangemeld eens even kijken of het wat is.

Groeten

[edit]

Ik heb het nu een paar keer gebruikt en het werkt prima..

Alleen jammer dat mijn inet verbinding niet zo snel is in de upload  :Sad: 

Mijn systeem staat soms wel een paar minuuten 100% idle en te wachten tot de andere systemen klaar zijn met compilen 

[/edit]

----------

## balk

 *BlackB1rd wrote:*   

> Als ik de distcc documentatie erop nasla, zie ik dat er mogelijkheden zijn tot het gebruik van ssh... Valt daar niet iets mee te doen? Overigens is de CPU overhead dan +-25% wat het gebruik ervan natuurlijk wel een stuk onaantrekkelijker maakt.

 

Ik heb dat even geprobeerd, nadeel is dat je voor elke pakketje opnieuw een verbinding maakt en dus een passw moet geven  :Smile: 

Je moet dan met public en private keys gaan werken en dat is wat omslachtig voor een project als dit.

----------

## buZz.nl

er is door de scriptschrijver nog geoppert voor een tunnel netwerk , compleet met routing etc .. en om dan daarover distcc te doen , dan kan je ook zonder portfw interne bakken erop hangen , en niet bang te zijn dat zomaar een random canadees je distcc gaat abusen

----------

## ralfie

Wat is jullie ervaring tot nu toe? Werkt het goed bij jullie ? 

Ralf

----------

## buZz.nl

het bevalt mij zeer  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackB1rd

 *buZz.nl wrote:*   

> er is door de scriptschrijver nog geoppert voor een tunnel netwerk , compleet met routing etc .. en om dan daarover distcc te doen , dan kan je ook zonder portfw interne bakken erop hangen , en niet bang te zijn dat zomaar een random canadees je distcc gaat abusen

 

Dat lijkt mij heel interessant, ik neem nu ook deel aan dit project maar op de 1 of andere manier zit het me toch niet helemaal lekker dat alles op plain-text basis plaats vindt. Wat betrefd het gebruik van public en private keys voor ssh; met slimme scripting hoeft dit toch niet zo'n probleem te zijn?

----------

## buZz.nl

nee hoor

alleen moet iemand dan nog wat slimme scripts bouwen  :Wink: 

de scriptschrijver zelf heeft een zwaar geval van offline zijn , dus kan wel een tijd duren voor het tunnel netwerk van de grond komt

maar ssh verslaat het doel een beetje , aangezien het dan al gelijk een kwart langzamer is

----------

## BlueZeniX

Ik wil graag meedoen, maar ben nog te newbie om te snappen wat ik eigelijk moet doen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wat moet ik met dat perl script en hoe stel ik distcc en ccache goed in?  :Question: 

----------

## NIH

 *Quote:*   

> Ik wil graag meedoen, maar ben nog te newbie om te snappen wat ik eigelijk moet doen...
> 
> Wat moet ik met dat perl script en hoe stel ik distcc en ccache goed in? 

 

Eigelijk is het heel eenvoudig, je zet het script slut.pl in bv /etc/distcc. Als die dir niet bestaat maak m zelf en maak gelijk een file aan in deze dir genaamd "hosts" ("cd /etc", "mkdir distcc", "cd distcc" "touch hosts").

Open vervolgens het scipt slut.pl  (bv nano /etc/distcc/slut.pl) en vul je username en passwd in:

my $slut_user = 'ikke'

my $slutpass = 'dievanmij'

Als je een nieuwe user bent worden die automatisch aangemaakt.

Vanaf hier word het spannend  :Wink: 

1) Voordat je wat pakketjes gaat compileren voer je het script "perl /etc/distcc/slut.pl" uit en doet dan je emerge.

2) Je maakt een cronjob aan die elke X minuten/uren/dag het script voor je uitvoerd. Ik stel voor elk uur of elke dag om onze host niet teveel tot last te zijn. /etc/distcc/hosts word dan elke keer ge-update

slut.pl update je /etc/distcc/hosts voor je zodat je vervolgens gebruik kun maken van de op dat moment beschikbare "sluts"  :Twisted Evil: 

In iedergeval voor dat je "emerge whatever" uitvoerd open je /etc/make.conf en pas de regel "MAKEOPTS="x"" aan naar je aantal hosts in je /etc/distcc/hosts file + 1 (aantal CPU's +1) . Of minder afhankelijk van je verbinding .. ik heb slechts een zgn basic adsl verbinding bij xs4all dus niet zo beresnel. Neem meestal een paar betrouwbare hosts en dan m'n eigen CPU + 2 wat echt heel aardig werkt. Ik word overigens ook regelmatig "ge-slut" ... erg leuk  :Mr. Green:  Ben aan het werk om m'n P3 500 die nu toch uit zijn neus staat te eten 24/7 te beschikbaar te stellen  :Twisted Evil: 

distcc is gewoon een kwestie van installeren en evt een marge instellen in /etc/make.conf (correct me if i'm wrong plz).

Nu m'n eigen vraag  :Smile: 

Ik mag niet meer inloggen met m'n slut.pl ik krijg een:

"ERR user allready exists or password incorrect at /etc/slut/pl line 161"

Nou heb jij (buzz.nl denk ik) m'n naam veranderd in NotInvent, ik weet niet of dat er mee te maken heeft, aanpassen van m'n slut.pl heeft geeen resultaat ... of ben ik stout geweest  :Smile: 

ssh zou erg cool zijn ...

----------

## BlueZeniX

Hey bedankt voor je hulp  :Razz:  maar ik krijg het zelfde errortje, 

```
perl /etc/distcc/slut.pl

ERR user already exists or password incorrect at /etc/distcc/slut.pl line 160.

root@danny distcc #
```

Dus ik kom nog niet verder   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NIH

Tsja vervelend ...

Andere mensen geen problemen ???

----------

## BlackB1rd

Merkwaardig, ik krijg deze melding ook sinds een aantal dagen... Terwijl het daarvoor vlekkeloos werkte, nu moet ik het doen met het laatste lijstje van bekende hosts  :Sad: 

----------

## NIH

Ok, er is wat gesleuteld door de mannen die slut onderhouden. Je moet in je slut.pl bij de regel:

my $slut_home = 'http://adres' veranderen in:

my $slut_home = 'http://freecode.edu.org/slut/client.php'

Dan komt het allemaal goed. Standaard word er nu ook geselecteerd op MIPS zodat de snelste hosts vooraan komen te staan in je distcc hosts

[edit]

er is nu ook een forum: http://freecode.eu.org/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=8

[/edit]

----------

## eikketk

 *Azaghal wrote:*   

> Maareh kun je het btw niet veiliger maken als je de distcc chroot ofzo?

 

1. Haal de distcc sources af.

2. Zoek een file in de linux kernel sources waar ge op de een of andere manier code kunt inprutsen, die vanals de kernel boot een daemon opstart, die u direct root toegang geeft vanop afstand oid

3. Zet dat bestand dat ge gemaakt hebt ergens op de pc waar ge dien distccd gaat draaien, en neem er een MD5 van, die noem ik nu 'X'

4. Pas de distcc sources aan. Als er een bestand binnenkomt met MD5sum gelijk aan 'X', compileer dan uw aangepaste bestandje, en stuur dit terug. Log de IP(=I) van degene die de distcc request deed in een file ergens. Compileer en installeer dees boel, en hang u in dien cluster.

5. Wacht een uur ofzo, intussen heeft user met IP 'I' intussen wel al geboot heeft met zijn nieuwe kernel. Log in met een client voor uw exploit op dat ip, als ge geluk hebt heeft hij geen firewall (iptables maakt niet uit als ik me niet vergis, das enkel userland-requests, nee?), en u bent root.

En dit is maar een simpel voorbeeldje natuurlijk, zooo eenvoudig zal het nu ook weer niet zijn, maar toch...

Of zit ik er helemaal naast?

----------

## DiLupo

Heel leuk allemaal... maar waarom is het specifiek interessant voor Nederlanders?

----------

## seppe

root@iris seppe # perl /etc/distcc/slut.pl

Can't locate LWP/UserAgent.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.3/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.3 /usr/local/lib/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0 .) at /etc/distcc/slut.pl line 11.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /etc/distcc/slut.pl line 11.

spijtig  :Sad: 

----------

## SZwarts

 *DiLupo wrote:*   

> Heel leuk allemaal... maar waarom is het specifiek interessant voor Nederlanders?

 

Omdat de aanname is dat als je in een klein land woont je qua internet ook dicht bij elkaar zit en dus een snellere verbinding hebt met een andere Nederlander dan zeg naar Aussie.

----------

## garo

 *SZwarts wrote:*   

> Omdat de aanname is dat als je in een klein land woont je qua internet ook dicht bij elkaar zit en dus een snellere verbinding hebt met een andere Nederlander dan zeg naar Aussie.

 

Tussen een Nederlander en een Australier zal je wel een verschil merken maar tussen een Nederlander en iemand uit (bijvoorbeeld) Spanje zal je zo goed als niets merken, het kan zelfs zijn dat de verbinding met die Spanjaard sneller is (al is de kans hierop maar vrij klein).

Alleen als je het gaat beperken per provider dan zul je het (waarschijnlijk) wel merken als er iemand van een andere provider bijzit.

----------

## RemcoNL

http://freecode.eu.org/slut/about.php was een leuk idee, maar daar in de lijst staat welgeteld 1 computer die "online" is... Dat verpest het idee redelijk. Met m'n trage (maar altijd aan staande) computer leek dit me wel de moeite van het proberen waard... Is het een ideetje om eens een nieuwe lijst te maken?

----------

## racoontje

Waarom niet de bestaande lijst wakkerschudden? Veel minder werk.

----------

## abcdefg

 *eikketk wrote:*   

>  *Azaghal wrote:*   Maareh kun je het btw niet veiliger maken als je de distcc chroot ofzo? 
> 
> 1. Haal de distcc sources af.
> 
> 2. Zoek een file in de linux kernel sources waar ge op de een of andere manier code kunt inprutsen, die vanals de kernel boot een daemon opstart, die u direct root toegang geeft vanop afstand oid
> ...

 

Klopt, dit is zeer gevaarlijk.

Iemand kan bijvoorbeeld ook bijvoorbeeld de source van een programma downloaden die als root draait, een c bestand pakken (noem ik hier ff a.c) en een functie zoeken die wel eens wordt aangeroepen, hier vervolgens een fdformat ofzo inzetten en dan elke keer als je van iemand een request krijgt voor bestand a.c voor het juiste pakket stuur je niet de binary van a.c maar je aangepaste binary terug

Het is dus mogelijk ieders computer te formatteren..  :Sad: 

Ik vind het een leuk idee maar durf het zelf niet te gebruiken!

----------

